
How To Fail A PCI Audit - gkesten
http://www.darkreading.com/security/news/240004877/10-ways-to-fail-a-pci-audit.html
======
dredmorbius
How to not fail a "multi-page click-through" article:
[http://www.darkreading.com/taxonomy/index/printarticle/id/24...](http://www.darkreading.com/taxonomy/index/printarticle/id/240004877)

------
chrislaco
Let's not forget, most of the large credit card hacks over the last years
happen to merchants who are either PCI compliant, or to processors themselves.
PCI is not what it's cracked up to be aside from being a pita.

